# Fishing this week.....



## TexasTrojan (Sep 8, 2011)

I did not get to go last week. I am flexible this week. Does anyone want to get out and fish Matagorda? As I said I am new TX and would like to fish with someone who knows the area somewhat. 

PM me or call.

Leonard
832-585-9303


----------

